# Problem mit Proftpd-Datenupload



## SuperSonik (15. November 2005)

Halo Leute,
ich hab' mir einen Proftpd-Server aufgesetzt. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass
immer wenn Dateien hochgeladen werden diese mitdrin abbrechen.
Ich hab's mit *.txt Dateien versucht. Die hören immer mittendrin auf.
Jetzt habe ich die Vermutung, dass der Server irgendwie ne default-Zeit hat nach der er 
Verbindungen abbricht.
Meine proftpd.conf sieht so aus:

```
ServerIdent                  Off
ServerType                   standalone
DefaultServer                on
Port                         21
MaxInstances                 20
TimeoutLogin                 600
User                         proftpd
Group                        webserver
DefaultRoot                  ~
Umask                        000 027
AllowOverwrite               on
RequireValidShell            off
SQLConnectInfo               proftp@localhost:3306 proftpd "dummy"
SQLAuthTypes                 Plaintext
SQLAuthenticate              users*
SQLUserInfo     users username password uid NULL homedir NULL
#SQLUserWhereClause           "count='0'"
SQLLog PASS counter
SQLNamedQuery counter UPDATE "count=1 WHERE username='%u'" users
SQLLog RETR,STOR insertfileinfo
SQLNamedQuery insertfileinfo UPDATE "size=size+'%b' where username='%u'" users
SQLMinUserUID 500
SQLDefaultGID 65534
```
Eigentlich ist ja überhaupt keine Angabe drin die das regeln würde?!
Hat jemand eine Idee?
Gruß,

   SuperSonik


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. November 2005)

Wie stabil ist deine Internetverbindung? Ich tippe eher darauf, dass dort die Ursache zu finden ist (Stichwort: Paket Size / MTU).


----------



## SuperSonik (15. November 2005)

Hi,
danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich hab ne Standleitung - arbeite an ner Uni.
Die Leitung ist es also glaube ich nicht.
Das Problem ist auch das es vorher mit dem Filezilla unter Windows mit den selben Dateien 
geklappt hat. => es wird wohl irgendwie an meinem Server liegen
Gruß,

   SuperSonik


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. November 2005)

dann starte proftpd vonner Shell aus einfach im Debugmodus und führe die Dateiübertragung aus. Anhand der Debug-Ausgaben in der Shell sollte der Fehler identifizierbar sein.


----------

